# Another steering lock problem?



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

Come to start the car this morning and couldn't. I got into the car fine with the remote central locking appearing to be functional. I then put my foot on the brake, pressed the start button and a little yellow symbol appeared in the bottom right of the dash with the word "key" on it. The steering lock didn't release and the ignition didn't come on. I tried changing the key later today and tried the spare key but to no success. Same problem with both keys. Access to the car fine, but no ignition.

I looked online and there is suggestions of the steering lock being at fault but i got the impression the ignition would still come on so is this a different problem?

Luckily the car is parked in a convenient location but id like to get it sorted as soon as possible.

As usual, any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.

Richard


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

charge the battery to full on the car
disconnect it for a few hours to clear any immobiliser issues

has the steering lock been changed?


----------



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

I'm not sure that the lock has been changed. Certainly not in my ownership (6 months). I generally drive it every day but only 5 miles to work and 5 miles from work. I can try trickle charging it and see if that helps.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Call a Nissan HPC and give them your VIN as they should be able to check if the steering lock recall was done on your car.

That'd be my first port of call as it will eliminate one very possible cause.

Also pulling any DTC codes would be helpful too.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Richie84 said:


> I'm not sure that the lock has been changed. Certainly not in my ownership (6 months). I generally drive it every day but only 5 miles to work and 5 miles from work. I can try trickle charging it and see if that helps.


Try this, disconnect battery terminal - for 15 minutes, replace and try to start the car.

I had a similar issue with key symbol flashing when I changed a battery once, tried all sorts via fob battery etc, then goldie advised me to try the above, and it worked! So yours may be similar.


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

I had the same problem once after changing the starter battery. I needed to reset the immobiliser which involved pressing the immobiliser/tracker fob button for 10 seconds.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so disconnecting the battery for while is a fix for a few issues


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Robbie J said:


> so disconnecting the battery for while is a fix for a few issues


Not really, but for the flashing key symbol after a battery change it worked for me, also Cba cars with the folding mirror mod, sometimes the folding mirrors stop folding when locking the car, disconnecting battery and reconnecting seems to fix this a well, as Ive noticed with mine.



slapshot said:


> I had the same problem once after changing the starter battery. I needed to reset the immobiliser which involved pressing the immobiliser/tracker fob button for 10 seconds.


Ahhh yes, thats another one as well , WELL said that man! GT-R its a quirky old beast, press the loud pedal and all is forgiven! Zooooom zooom!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

disconnecting the battery has fixed my tracker twice!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Robbie J said:


> disconnecting the battery has fixed my tracker twice!


The technological marvel of the R35 *cough cough* , has various niggly fixes, but some can be fixed by a battery disconnect and reconnect (10 mins disconnected)?... YES it can! 

1 - various tracker connectivity issues.

2 - key symbol flashing on dash after battery change, then when trying to start the car.

3 - Also CbA cars with the folding mirror mod, sometimes the folding mirrors stop folding when locking the car, disconnecting battery and reconnecting seems to fix this a well.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Yep, happens when the battery goes flat, in sure the recall will fix it, if not, locate the unit on the steering column and unscrew the tamper proof screws. They aren't that tight.

Open the unit, don't worry about breaking the tabs.

It's a very simple device, screw the mechanism so it depresses the two micro switches. I then cut off a bit of the gear cog that contacts the worm drive on the electric motor that winds out the lock mechanism.

Reassemble, you will now have a steering lock that is permanently disengaged, though it will send a signal that the lock is in the unlock position and you can start your car.

Only problem is that you'll have the light on the dash, but your car will start. Reassemble with some M8 cap head screws.

Book dealer appointment for recall, but you can drive it now.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If you have the cobra tracker on it that can also cause the problem. We can bypass the tracker if required


----------



## Jonbarlow (Oct 21, 2017)

Yep cobra tracker can cause problem if you ain't subscribed


----------



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

So I've tried disconnecting the battery for an hr but same problem. 

A local specialist to me, Jason Bowden, has suggested it could be the nats immobiliser. Any thoughts on this?

I don't k ow if I have a tracker fitted. I stumbled across something that said if I hear clicking when I start the car normally then this is an inactive tracker.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Do you have the tracker fobs as if you are hearing clicks on the starting the car there was a tracker fitted.

If you have the fobs try changing the batteries?


----------



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

I never had any tracker fobs when I bought the car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Go through any receipts you have with the car to see if you can find out what tracker has been fitted


----------



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

Funnily enough. I've found the cobra fobs in the receipt pack. Is it worth changing the batteries on these as I've never used them before and they've never been in the car ?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

As I said above yes try changing the batteries in the fobs...


----------



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

Changed batteries in cobra fob. Now the fob flashes with a red light slowly. Nothing resolved tgo.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Richie84 said:


> Changed batteries in cobra fob. Now the fob flashes with a red light slowly. Nothing resolved tgo.


Give me a call 07973733441


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I suspect it will mean contacting the tracker company to make sure they have not made it active? Did you hold the tracker button in for 10 seconds before trying to start the car? 


Some ideas below for you or it could be a steering lock that has failed after replacement?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/527601-help-fitted-new-battery-car-wont-start.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/512793-help-gtr-not-starting-yellow-key-light-dash.html


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Just spoke to Rich and from the symptoms it sounds like either one his mains Ignition fuses has popped or steering lock module problem because he's not getting anything working on his dash or any lights which if it were the tracker or nats everything else would work but car wouldn't start.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If there's no lights at all, the main battery fuses would be worth a check. There's a been a few stranded GTRs with frazzled battery positive terminal fuse blocks.


----------



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

In the interest of completeness and the help others in the future i thought id give an update.

The problem was the steering lock. Sourced one from Kaiser motors with a very quick delivery time and is now all sorted.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Richie84 said:


> In the interest of completeness and the help others in the future i thought id give an update.
> 
> The problem was the steering lock. Sourced one from Kaiser motors with a very quick delivery time and is now all sorted.


Why didn't you just get it done on recall?


----------



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Why didn't you just get it done on recall?


Nissan recalled it in 2013. When i phoned them they seemed to want to give me the run around and said they would only pay an amount towards it determined once the vehicle was recovered to them. I just decided to get it done locally.


----------

